# Steps in becoming a non-for profit??



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 12, 2006)

So much online, what are the steps to becoming non for profit..any links and info would be greatly appreciated..you can also inbox me..


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Forming a Nonprofit Corporation in Indiana

Indiana Secretary of State: STARTING A BUSINESS

Chapter 6 - Forming the Not For Profit Formal Association


----------



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 12, 2006)

thank you


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

You will also need to check with the IRS for their information on becoming a non profit. You state secretary can also guide you to what you will need to do to make sure your abiding by federal laws for non profits and who to contact.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It's getting more difficult from new changes that I've seen over the last 4 yrs.

good luck and keep us posted on how things are going.


----------



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 12, 2006)

any other sites that can help you step by step?


----------

